# Chicago, Las Vegas, New York City



## mathmaster12 (May 2, 2013)

I'm working on a  novel right now and the main character is going to visit Chicago, Las Vegas, and New York City. Unfortunatly, I've only been to Chicago and that was just for a day trip. I want to a feel for the different cities: the good, the bad, and all the tourist traps. If anyone's ever visited them could you help me out...please? ale:


----------



## movieman (May 3, 2013)

Haven't been to New York in years, but a few perceptions of Vegas: slot machines spewing out their repetitive tunes, heat if you venture outside, cigarette smoke in the casinos, people selling bottled water on the streets, lots of people handing out cards for dubious escort services on the streets, tourists everywhere around the casinos but few in the 'real' city beyond them, casinos apparently built to make finding your way out much harder than pumping money into the machines and with lights and no windows so they look the same whether it's 2am or 2pm, zombies pumping money into said machines constantly, win or lose.

My girlfriend's a fan, but I'm not really. Which is odd, because last time I won enough with the $20 I put in the the slot machines to pay for the hotel room, whereas she lost most of what she put in .


----------



## moderan (May 3, 2013)

My best advice is to go to citysearch.com and make contact with a native. I drove a cab in Chicago for 17 years but it's been twelve since I've been there. Things change. I could tell you about the neighborhoods but not the current tourist traps.


----------



## JamesOliv (May 23, 2013)

I can help with New York, if necessary.


----------



## mathmaster12 (May 23, 2013)

Yes, please! thank you.


----------



## JamesOliv (May 24, 2013)

Contact me anytime.


----------



## Gargh (May 24, 2013)

Virtual NYC Tour: new york city tourism, new york city map, new york city tour may be worth a look as well.


----------



## Monster (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm from right around Vegas, been there many, many times in my life. PM me if you need anything specifically answered. Also, a bad sector of Vegas for me has always been the Nellis area. Total dump. The nicer places are around summerlin. Any touring questions, just ask. I'm glad to help.


----------

